# Girlfriend in Dubai?



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

I'll be moving to Dubai soon and I was thinking about how to have a girlfriend since sex outside of marriage is illegal in Dubai. So, I'm a European man and I'm sure in that I want to have a girlfriend (preferably a European or American) in Dubai.

How would this be possible? What is the case if we she would sleep in her apartment and I would in mine but we obviously we would meet in my or her apartment sometimes during the day for sex but we wouldn't stay overnight.

Please, assist me, how to solve this issue! I totally respect Dubai and their community but I'm European and I don't want to marry someone just to have sex! I would never bother the Emirates, we wouldn't kiss each other in public. We would act like friends, strictly!

Help me!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You can get round it by covering up the surveillance cameras in each apartment, just make sure you're quiet in case there are any hidden microphones.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> You can get round it by covering up the surveillance cameras in each apartment, just make sure you're quiet in case there are any hidden microphones.


I hear they come pretty quickly when the camera's have a malfunction? Always been too afraid to try to block them.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You may want to bribe your building's watchman too. I'm told the Dubai police regularly keep tabs on all the apartment buildings and monitors who goes in and if any woman goes to an apartment tenanted by a male. 

You'll be fine. Don't worry.


----------



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

Come on, be serious please 

I heard / read stories where people have been arrested because they had sex outside of marriage. The Dailymail and the Telegraph is full of these stories about British, Swedish and other European expats.

Please, be honest with me. What should I expect? How to behave with girls in public? What's allowed? What if she stays with me in my apartment?

I know these questions sounds funny to you but don't forget that you're living there, you know how these works while I don't. I read tons of stories about these and these articles has only one conclusion: you won't feel comfortable in Dubai because you'll be arrested if you have a girlfriend. So please, tell me the truth, how does it work, what to expect?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dweber said:


> Come on, be serious please  I heard / read stories where people have been arrested because they had sex outside of marriage. The Dailymail and the Telegraph is full of these stories about British, Swedish and other European expats. Please, be honest with me. What should I expect? How to behave with girls in public? What's allowed? What if she stays with me in my apartment? I know these questions sounds funny to you but don't forget that you're living there, you know how these works while I don't. I read tons of stories about these and these articles has only one conclusion: you won't feel comfortable in Dubai because you'll be arrested if you have a girlfriend. So please, tell me the truth, how does it work, what to expect?


I have some very serious advice for you - stop reading The Daily Mail.


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I have some very serious advice for you - stop reading The Daily Mail.


Seconded! Daily Mail = Daily Fail.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Dubai is one of those places where there may be official laws regarding sexual behavior, but the reality is that if it's all behind bedroom doors they really don't care. The police do not conduct witch hunts for cohabiting couples or go door to door to make sure single men don't have girls over for the night. There's a huge prostitution scene here that caters primarily to Arab men, plenty of westerners have relationships outside marriage and it's all perfectly normal. 

The ones you read about getting arrested are almost always the people who did something idiotic, such as get drunk at a bar or brunch followed with a very visible snogging session on the beach in front of an Emirati family. Or start kissing in a taxi. If you know you can't keep your hands off a woman in public until you get back to your place, then Dubai isn't the place for you. 

My favourite story is of a Western man who picked up a woman at a brunch and took her back to his apartment, and his girlfriend walked in on them. A fight broke out and a few things were thrown around and one of the trio actually called the police. They were all arrested and deported.... 







dweber said:


> Come on, be serious please
> 
> I heard / read stories where people have been arrested because they had sex outside of marriage. The Dailymail and the Telegraph is full of these stories about British, Swedish and other European expats.
> 
> ...


----------



## dweber (May 30, 2014)

Okay, so just because I have a girlfriend it doesn't means that I'll be arrested if we do not walk hand in hand or we do not kiss or hug in public but we can have sex in my apartment and she can stay in my place if we wish so.

What about the neighbors? As far as I know I'll live at the Dubai Marina. I expect to have at least a few Arabian neighbor. What if they see that we're walking into my apartment and they call the Police to check if we do something illegal?






TallyHo said:


> Dubai is one of those places where there may be official laws regarding sexual behavior, but the reality is that if it's all behind bedroom doors they really don't care. The police do not conduct witch hunts for cohabiting couples or go door to door to make sure single men don't have girls over for the night. There's a huge prostitution scene here that caters primarily to Arab men, plenty of westerners have relationships outside marriage and it's all perfectly normal.
> 
> The ones you read about getting arrested are almost always the people who did something idiotic, such as get drunk at a bar or brunch followed with a very visible snogging session on the beach in front of an Emirati family. Or start kissing in a taxi. If you know you can't keep your hands off a woman in public until you get back to your place, then Dubai isn't the place for you.
> 
> My favourite story is of a Western man who picked up a woman at a brunch and took her back to his apartment, and his girlfriend walked in on them. A fight broke out and a few things were thrown around and one of the trio actually called the police. They were all arrested and deported....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sex out of marriage is illegal. It doesn't matter with whom, or where it occurs. its illegal.

There's no way to know what a neighbour will do - unless you annoy them by your very presence, or by holding loud parties. It depends upon your neighbours. It depends upon the security folks - they may let her in with her access card or may query where she lives and may or may not report the property being cohabited. Too many girlfriends will attract attention. In general however, if you keep under the radar, don't get drunk, don't be noisy, don't annoy he neighbours, don't do anything in public, you are less likely to be reported. Don't ever put yourself in the position of having the police called on you.

That isn't to say it won't happen as thats entirely up to someone else and how they feel about you and your behaviour. In our last apartment block, a young lady kept having parties (okay, she had two) and at the second a neighbour knocked on the door and pointed out that they had five minutes to shut up of they would call the police to investigate the alcohol consumption and what was going on. they never hd another party and the kids slept soundly thereafter. Di they break the law - who knows ? But they didn't want the attention so stopped pretending Dubai is Ayia Napa. 

Your question is unanswerable s you appear to be looking for someone to tell you that you can break the law without consequence and nobody here will do that, with any certainty.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Are we allowed girlfriends here?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Are we allowed girlfriends here?


You're not.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

londonmandan said:


> Are we allowed girlfriends here?


I put that exact question to my wife "Can I have a girlfriend?" - response, yes of course you can as long as you support both of us, keep us both happy financially and physically (that is of course after you've recovered from having all your limbs broken ). Oh and don't forget how knackering it'll be trying to keep up with two of us.


----------



## P3ter (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, 

what you can do to save your life... is getting married  
This is the best solution for expats. 
You can do that easily in Seychelles, which is just a 4 hours flight from Dubai. 
And the marriage documents from Seychelles are valid in the U.A.E.

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

P3ter said:


> Hi, what you can do to save your life... is getting married  This is the best solution for expats. You can do that easily in Seychelles, which is just a 4 hours flight from Dubai. And the marriage documents from Seychelles are valid in the U.A.E. Cheers, Peter


He has to meet her first


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> He has to meet her first


and, most likely, a test drive too...


----------



## P3ter (Apr 1, 2014)

ccr said:


> and, most likely, a test drive too...


Well the test drive has to happen somewhere else  How about a tes-drive-round-trip to Thailand or Bali or Europe


----------



## dleemartin (Apr 29, 2014)

dweber said:


> Okay, so just because I have a girlfriend it doesn't means that I'll be arrested if we do not walk hand in hand or we do not kiss or hug in public but we can have sex in my apartment and she can stay in my place if we wish so.
> 
> What about the neighbors? As far as I know I'll live at the Dubai Marina. I expect to have at least a few Arabian neighbor. What if they see that we're walking into my apartment and they call the Police to check if we do something illegal?


Please think about what you are asking, if you are questioning and worrying about this subject then stay in Europe. The law is the law it will not bend for you, break it as long as you are willing to accept the consequences which may come your way.


----------

